# Hamachi connection problems



## Terzanto (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello there, i am having some bad hamachi connection problems. As soon as i try to log on to hamachi and start it up, it somes up with an error message "Failed to connect to the Hamachi servers." with some option stuff after that. I try both options, the yes option making my hamachi try very hard to connect, but it is constantly failing at the last hurdle, as at some points it tells me it is logging in, but then it goes back to a bold reconnecting. It has been doing this for the past half hour now, and even if i didn't give enough info, i hope i can get it solved.

P.S.My internet connection is fine, i can post on this forum, so that isnt the problem


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Terzanto and Welcome to TSF,

If you're behind a router and/or firewall you need to make sure that Hamachi is allowed to connect through the ports. If you visit this site which is their FAQ it says how you go about doing that.

Basicly you setup a TCP + UDP port in the Hamachi settings, then allow those ports in your router/firewall. You will then be able to connect properly.


----------



## Terzanto (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, but this seems to be for hamachi 1.x and i run hamachi 2.1.0.124

I still don't know how to find the options for them ports, so yeah  maybe a little more info for my version would be much appreciated


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright, seems like it should be under:

Click the LogMeIn system tray icon and select Open LogMeIn.
Click Options > Preferences > Advanced tab.

If not we could still perhaps find out another more advanced way, start Hamachi and then:
1. Go to Start > Search > Type "cmd" > Hit ENTER.
2. Type in the command *netstat -aon | more* > ENTER.
3. A list will then be generated with all active/listening ports.
(See screenshot)

All the items here has a PID-number, a unique number that refers it to an application. To find out which PID number is for Hamachi:

Go to the Task manager (CTRL + ALT + DELETE) > Processes.
Press View > Select Columns > Mark PID > OK.
Now all items in the list here has a PID column aswell.
Find the PID for Hamachi, then check it against the CMD window with ports.
You should then hopefully be able to see the ports that Hamachi needs, and thus be able to open them up in your Router/NAT.


----------



## Terzanto (Aug 24, 2011)

Scratch that, i've found it in advanced options, but it tells me to set it as a dot-decimal notation for my local tcp/udp address


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Never mind I found it burried in the support part of their site. The ports that you need to allow are as follows:

*TCP 12975 (initiator port)
TCP 32976 (session port)*


----------



## Terzanto (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm, im doing that now, but it seems as though my pid isnt showing in the cmd window, possibly due to me not typing in the more bit of the message, due to me not being able to type in the * | *symbol, due to my keyboard being horrendous. I hope i can get this sorted without that, as i have found my hamachi pid is 2528 and i cant see that on the cmd list


----------



## Terzanto (Aug 24, 2011)

aciid said:


> Never mind I found it burried in the support part of their site. The ports that you need to allow are as follows:
> 
> *TCP 12975 (initiator port)
> TCP 32976 (session port)*


How may i enter those into my settings?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

You don't need to enter those into your Hamachi settings as they are the default ports already set in the application.

What you need to do is set up a Port Forward rule in your router/firewall to allow these ports to pass through. If you're unsure as how to do this we could try and assist you if you get back to us with the model/make of your router. Otherwise the ISP often assists in these matters.


----------

